# Spare 10G Tank



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My last empty tank is a 10G that I am looking to turn into a refugium or something along those lines. Suggestions? Diagrams?

I will be using this in line with 2x10G planted tanks which will eventually be bridged.

*c/p*


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

quarantine tank?


----------

